# Koyo rad what coolant?



## Dr Meat (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi all
As per title what coolant should I use on my R34 gtr as I'm fitting a new Koyo radiator
Thanks in advance


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Mogul inugel expert.


----------

